# How To Send Many Mails To Single Person?



## kerthivasan (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Guys.

I Know How To Send One Mail To Many Person.

But Can U Say Me How To Send Many Mails To A Single Person??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 26, 2007)

Bombing him....  Illegal activity


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 26, 2007)

kerthivasan said:
			
		

> But Can U Say Me How To Send Many Mails To A Single Person??


 wanna be a spammer.... not a good idea


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 26, 2007)

Even if you use some massmailers or bombers then the advanced spamfilter of Yahoo and Gmail will detect all mails as spam and ur prank will be of no use


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 26, 2007)

See Guys I Don't Want To Be  A Spammer.

I Just Had A Doubt And Want To Clarify That.k
Noting Else.

Believe Me!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 26, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Even if you use some massmailers or bombers then the advanced spamfilter of Yahoo and Gmail will detect all mails as spam and ur prank will be of no use



NONO, People actually working ****. There are few IRC channels where they sell MAIL BOMBERS to Inbox for few $$$$


----------



## anandk (Feb 26, 2007)

^ great avatar sukhdeepsinghkohli *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/good.gif


----------



## alok4best (Feb 26, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Even if you use some massmailers or bombers then the advanced spamfilter of Yahoo and Gmail will detect all mails as spam and ur prank will be of no use


I had once come across a mail bomber which was capable of sending many mails(how many u want) to Both Yahoo and Gmail..and they reached there in Inbox...Not in Junk.but in case of Gmail they were all contained in a single mail..like a chat.in yahoo they were seperate..and it also gave an option where u can put anything in "From" fild...like From:abc@xyz.com...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 26, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> ^ great avatar sukhdeepsinghkohli *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/aiw/good.gif



Thankyou


----------



## freakitude (Feb 27, 2007)

Try my PHP Mail Bomber Script.

url snipped. mail bombers are illegal


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 27, 2007)

*There are lots of mail bombing softwares available on net...try searching for it...u wont b dissappointed*


*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

U can try PHP scripts there are  a lot on net


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 27, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> U can try PHP scripts there are  a lot on net



PHP Mail Method is not that effective against Most Free Mail Providers like GMAIL, Yahoo. If you send Mails using SMTP authentication you have beter chances it will *land* in Inbox and Bulk Mail Folder


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 27, 2007)

thnaks u guys.
u cleared my doubt.

there is a way to everything.

by the way i don't want to be a spammer!!


----------



## ismart (Feb 27, 2007)

why such ideas on this forums..


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

ismart said:
			
		

> why such ideas on this forums..


 

An Idea can change ur life


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 27, 2007)

kerthi, what you are doing is a little similar to that. why not put all your doubts of the day in a single post and ask, rather than asking each question in a separate thread.

seems like a quiz competition.


----------

